

Navy powers model plane using fuel made from sea water - givan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iavz7AnKI8I

======
gus_massa
More details in: [http://www.nrl.navy.mil/media/news-releases/2014/scale-
model...](http://www.nrl.navy.mil/media/news-releases/2014/scale-model-wwii-
craft-takes-flight-with-fuel-from-the-sea-concept)

At first I thought it was fake, but it’s apparently legit, but perhaps they
need still a few years to make it practical.

They use the CO2 and H2O to produce fuel. They don’t explain this clearly, but
this use a ton of electricity. My guess is that they expect to plug this to a
nuclear reactor in the ship and the main problem in the middle of the sea is
to get the atoms to produce the fuel.

